# Tooth Loss



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

So we brought Calvin down for bonding time for the first time tonight...my roommate was holding Calvin and I was holding Watson. We let them kind of sniff each other and Watson jumped at him, so we figured it wasn't the best idea. I had been holding Watson in a small fleece blanket, and Calvin was being held in a towel. Some friends came over to meet them, and in the mixed upness, we ended up switching the blanket/towel. When I went to hold Watson again, he started attacking the towel (which he has done before when he tries to annoint so I figured it would be okay) but this time he held on, and when he let go, there was a tooth and a small amount of blood. I think he smelled Calvin's scent on the towel and tried to legit attack it. I can't find anything anywhere about hedgehogs having baby teeth or anything... :? I'm really at a loss. I know humans generally freak out about hedgehogs losing teeth more than we need to, but will it grow back? It was one of the long ones in the front I think...and I can't get him to open his mouth to check. Suggestions??


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Hedgies don't lose baby teeth, unfortunately, so that tooth won't grow back. I'm sure that there are some other members who have a hedgehog who's lost a tooth who will be able to offer you some advice in that regard.

On another note, didn't you just get Calvin a few days ago? If so, you should be quarantining him. The two hedgehogs should not be out together, near things that touched the other, or, if possible, even having their cages in the same room. You should also be washing your hands, and possibly even changing your clothes, between handling each hedgie. If Calvin has some sickness or parasite, you could have just inadvertently passed it on the Watson.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Definitely going to want to start the quarantine now, and keep a close watch on Watson. At the first sign of anything being wrong with him, get him to the vet immediately.

As for the tooth thing, sadly, once they're gone, they're gone. Quillamina has a broken tooth - she's missing just over half of one of her canines, the rest of it is still stuck firmly in her gums - but it doesn't seem to hinder her. She eats fine - obviously a little too well, since she's gained a good sixteen grams in the last two weeks, I'm going to have to adjust her food - and it doesn't bother her. Keep an eye on Calvin's gums; if the place where the tooth came out becomes red or inflamed, a vet visit is in order. Otherwise, it's not something you really have to worry about.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Hedgehogs do loose baby teeth so that may be what happened.


----------



## Kristin (Mar 27, 2010)

Nancy, 

Hedgehogs loose baby teeth? I did not know that. About what age? This will prevent me from freaking out with Ziggy and Tom who are still little. lol 
Thanks.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Nancy said:


> Hedgehogs do loose baby teeth so that may be what happened.


Wow poor hedgeghogs have to go through quilling and teething.


----------

